# changer icone dock manuellement



## le busson (29 Avril 2007)

Avant tout autr chose, j'ai bien lu ça:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203 dans tous le sens...

Mais j'arrive pas à lire la video qui explique pas à pas le changement des icones.... j'ai trés envie de changer celle du dashboard...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2007)

Bizarre, chez moi la vidéo marche très bien...  

Dans la vidéo il t'explique simplement comment changer l'icône d'un dossier, maintenant je ne sais pas si ça peut s'appliquer au Dashboard...pour tout t'avouer je n'ai pas essayé.    :rateau:

Bon, la méthode est simple:

1) Tu vas chercher le dossier à modifier (ou le Dashboard dans ton cas) >> Pomme + i dessus.
2) Tu vas chercher l'icône "modèle" avec laquelle tu veux le remplacer >> Pomme + i dessus également. 
3) Un clic sur la représentation miniature qui se trouve en haut de la fenêtre de l'icône "modèle" >> _Copier_
4) Un clic sur la représentation miniature du dossier (ou de l'application) à modifier >> _Coller_

Voilà, ton dossier (ou autre) est modifié.

Pour revenir à l'apparence originelle: Un clic sur la représentation miniature >> Retour [<].


----------



## le busson (29 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer....  :rateau:


----------



## le busson (29 Avril 2007)

Bon ben trés mauvaise manip.......

Le résultat c'est qu'au mieu de changer l'icone ds le dock, ça l'a changé dans le dossier application, et le pire c'est que ca n'a même pas affiché l'image que je voulais dans le dossier mais un aperçu icns....

Cmment je fais pour remettre tt comme il faut?

Aprés, je pense que je vais télécharger candy bar, mais c'est en anglais non? j'ai un peu la trouille de pas m'y retrouver..

Bon, pour le moment, j'aimerais bien récupérer l'image du dasbord callsique ds application, puis il a aussi disparu du dock....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Avril 2007)

Question b&#234;te, peut-&#234;tre. :rateau: 

Pour l'affichage de ton ic&#244;ne : sur le bureau dans "Pr&#233;sentation/Afficher les options de pr&#233;sentation", as-tu coch&#233; "Afficher l'aper&#231;u des ic&#244;nes" ?

edit/CandyBar est un partagiciel/shareware, mais tr&#232;s simple d'utilisation.


----------



## le busson (29 Avril 2007)

Nan, je vais essayer...:rose:


----------



## le busson (29 Avril 2007)

Bon, ben c déja coché...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Avril 2007)

le busson a dit:


> (...) Comment je fais pour remettre tt comme il faut? (...)



Pour revenir &#224; l'origine, "pomme/i" sur l'ic&#244;ne et, comme te l'a dit Mobyduck 





Mobyduck a dit:


> (...) Pour revenir &#224; l'apparence originelle: Un clic sur la repr&#233;sentation miniature >> Retour [<&#8212;].



edit/En fait, ce n'est pas la touche "retour" mais celle qui est juste au-dessus de cette touche, et qui sert &#224; supprimer (la fl&#234;che horizontale qui va de droite &#224; gauche : <&#8212; ) 

Sinon, pour ton probl&#232;me, je ne vois pas du tout.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2007)

L'ic&#244;ne du Dashboard tu peux le r&#233;cup&#233;rer ici. 

Pour les fichiers en .icns un peu de lecture.  

Edit: Un autre tuto int&#233;ressant.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Avril 2007)

Je viens de faire des essais en t&#233;l&#233;chargeant quelques ic&#244;nes sur divers sites. Et, effectivement, certaines ne sont pas visibles.
Il a fallu que je les ouvre sur Photoshop (&#231;a ne donne rien avec "Pr&#233;view") et que je les enregistre "sous" pour pouvoir les visualiser. 

edit/Rien &#224; voir avec les ic&#244;nes, mais &#231;a me le fait parfois avec des images (que j'ai depuis longtemps), sans aucune raison.


----------

